# Cichla Temensis



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

these are my new babys.... these fish are the Heart and soul of a Cichla hobbyest.. these are considered the Ultimate if you like PeacockBass. im one of the only Americans with these fish.. only around 13 confirmed Temensis in the USA. and i have 4









the largest is 24 inches.. i measured them in the bag with a tape measure.. i DID NOT touch these fish much, just turned the 2 over when they needed it..

the 2 largest were upside down gasping.. i started to aclimate them like i would a stingray.. after 10 mins one of them turned right side agian.. so 3 were doing good but i was worried that the biggest wasnt doing very good and would ........ i kept doing what i do best and he started to come around... i turned him over, and he stayed right side up.. shitting my pants with joy i screamed..







once they where ready i lifted the bag, got them up to temp and then released them one by one into my pond. i let them swim out of the bag, then i removed the bag with most of the dirty water still in it. 3 of them did awsome right from the start.. but the big guy wasnt doing the best, better then he was but still, not the best. so i kept tending to him and aclimating. i added some salt and an Anti-Amonia chemical to each box right from the start.. so they where fine there.. but the big guy still had ALOT of amonia burn.. very bad.

once it was time i put his bag in the water and let him swim out.. he swam around the surface for a few mins and then sat on the bottum (normal). anyways here are the pics..

these fish are extreamly rare.. and pretty $$$$$ these are not even full grown yet.. they can hit 3 feet and 30 pounds.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

THanks alot Brian, Hareball, Jeff Rapps. they are truley awsome fish.. thank you so much.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

*cries*
it's starting to sink in thier gone. my socks have stayed dry, the walls are dry, the dog's back is even dry. the sounds are also gone. the sound of the water coming back in the tank as waves of water expose it to air. the sound of glass tops shattering.
even my finger that the second biggest broke kinda feels good.

but still crying


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont worry man.. you have visiting rights anytime you want.. you come up and visit.

thanks agian bro.


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations Neal on achieving your dream.

I guess it must be fate that these fish would eventually end up in your pond. Hope the big guy recuperates quickly.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you Ed... yes it is ironic dont you think? these Cichla pretty much got me going with fish in the begining.. These and Largemouths cichla Ocellaris..

pretty damn ironic man. i remember calling hareball out about his tank size to "Nice fish but shitty tank" i think i said. damn i used to be bad.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice ..congrads on the pick...but wonder "what kind of peacock are these"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hybrid for sure.. unless its a Prego female. which it could be.. but i dont know.. i need more info. get me a better shot of that male to.

are they yours? please sell them to me..........


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those guys look sweet! Your pond is really coming out nice bro!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Update... ALL of them are doing well, the Large male seams very well, 100% better then he was!!!!!

woooohooooooooooo..


----------



## JvIeaT PisToL (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats Meat, welcome to the forum bro, good to see you getting "back" into the hobby!


----------



## JvIeaT PisToL (Mar 24, 2004)

i was never really "in"


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Amazing pickup peacock. Those guys are going to do great in your pond.









Your going to need to install a viewing window pretty soon.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

JvIeaT PisToL said:


> i was never really "in"


 well you gots to get in this time man.. set up a 180 and get some monoculus! if they outgrow the tank. send them my way.









thanks Slanted.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here i am looking at the fish.. im soo damn stoked im "blank" lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Congratulations!!... Peacockbass. I'm glad to see your finally getting some of these badboys!







The pond looks great!! Those peacocks look extremely great!! Be sure to take good care of these guys...I'm sure, ALL of us board dwellers want to see them hit the 3ft.+ mark.:nod:

_Good luck & enjoy!_


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Phull, you rock bro







how's that pred tank comming along? i saw pics a little while ago.. looked pretty kool man.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Looking good Neal!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks DonH, means alot man.

Fish are doing good.. i checked agian realy quick.. the cats seam to ignore them.. which is what i thought they would do.. woohoo.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Looking good Peacock! Those guys will be a blast to watch grow in that pond! Good luck with them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

AT least bob doesnt have to feel that aching feeling of pain in his hand everytime he has to pass by the tank in the living room









I have seen them in person twice.. and they are simpy INSANE!... The big one is just a massive display of aquatic power... anyone want to give up your piranhas as feeder?


----------



## frogster20001 (Jan 19, 2004)

wow congrats!!! Glad they made it ok...I think they went to an excellent home!!! Post up some more pics later!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

update.

checked his morning.. All others are perfect, the big male is still kinda stressed.... hes chilling on the bottum breathing lightly.. which is normal for a stressed out amonia burned giant peacock.. ill have to watch for bacterial and fungal infections.


----------



## PhoMan (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice Big fish. You are indeed a big fish hardcore dude!


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm curious who has the other ones in the US?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

awesome.... not they'll finally have the room they need to hit 3 feet...

What are you going to feed them; I understand hareball fed them exclusively extra-large koi/goldfish. You going to try and wean them off, or do you have a source of cheap jumbo goldfish?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am curious about how the biggest one got ammonia burns. Were they fed just prior to shipping, hence the excrement? Wouldnt you want to try and avoid feeding a few days to prepare for shipping?


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm sure there's plenty that could have gone wrong shipping a monster male pbass. If there was a trio of people I would want involved in shipping big fish, I would not be able to think of a better one than Brian, Bob and Jeff.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

u shouldnt feed for up to 3 days b4 overnight shipping

im very excited for u peackock they look awesome

wat ahppened to ur jags and other big boys?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

oh damn! Those guys changed my beliefs on pbass! They are stunning. THe ones you see at LFS sucks! Me want some


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

largemouth said:


> I'm sure there's plenty that could have gone wrong shipping a monster male pbass. If there was a trio of people I would want involved in shipping big fish, I would not be able to think of a better one than Brian, Bob and Jeff.


 Thanks for the kind words Jarrod









P-45, No, they were not fed prior to shipping for just over 1 week and Neal and I have talked a great lengths about feeding them for the next few days/weeks.

Congrats again neal on your new fish!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

any idea on how ammonia could have gotten in there, then?


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Anytime Brian! How are you doing? Must have been tough on you getting rid of those guys! I remember getting rid of mine...it SUCKED.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> any idea on how ammonia could have gotten in there, then?


 a stressed fish will produce excessive nutrients which will be converted into amonia.. not to mention produce amonia aswell..

even with out food a fish can mess the bag up...

thanks all.. ill go check on them in a second.. im kinda worried about the big boy.. i hope he does ok.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice p-bass they will do well in your pond
dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Congrats on the new p-bass


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Congrats, Hope the Big guy pulls through


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

amazing
very nice


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Those are some nice big boys. You are a true fishkeeper like I always said.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks man.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Great addition to the pond PeacockBass. What better way to replace the ones that jumped on you than with those beasts.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats Neal...I have watched them guiys grow on Bobs tank for a couple years now..glad to see there still in good hands man


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks guys.


----------

